# Insel Moen



## FIE (29. Oktober 2000)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich will im Dezember für eine Woche auf die dänische Insel Moen. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich, ob sich dort an irgendeiner besonderen Stelle das Brandungsangeln lohnt. Wo kann man eigentlich Seekarten in Deutschland bekommen, oder gibt es die vieleicht an irgendeiner Stelle im Internet.

------------------


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (29. Oktober 2000)

FIE,
schau Dir mal ersteinmal diese Webseite an.
www.daenemark.de/tinfo.htm wenn Dir dieses nicht genuegt dann werden wir einmal weitersuchen, denke da malwieder an meinen Kumpel Joerg - Meeresangler Schwerin der hat viel Erfahrung in und mit Daenemark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## FIE (30. Oktober 2000)

hallo jörg
schon mal im voraus mein dank für deine recherche. vieleicht findest du auch noch zufällig angaben zur höchsten hochwasserlinie. die kueste auf moen ähnelt in einigen bereichen wie ich beschreibungen aus dem i-net entnehmen kann sehr stark der kreidesteilküste auf rügen. ich hoffe, dass dort auch sehr schnell die tiefenkurven dicht unter land verlaufen. wenn die angelmöglichkeiten auf moen sich aber als zu ungünstig erweisen sollten, muss ich eben teilweise auf mein anderes hobby die suche nach fossilen haifischzähnen ausweichen.


----------



## FIE (30. Oktober 2000)

hallo fft-webmasterdanke für den tipp bzgl. der hp-seite dänemark. habe zwar bisher nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe, aber dafür findet man meistens andere interessante dinge. in diesem fall waren es infos zum sitz der geologen in kopenhagen. da hab ich heute schon vergeblich auf arbeit danach gesucht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg f.i.e


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Oktober 2000)

Hi FIE,
ich war schon 2 mal auf der Insel und eins habe ich bestimmt gelernt : Bei Regen NICHT an den Strand fischen gehen, wo die Kreidefelsen sind, das Wasser ist fast weiß und man fängt kein Fisch!
Geh dahin wo die Einheimischen fischen gehen, da liegst Du am Besten und lernst dazu!!
Viel Spaß !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## FIE (31. Oktober 2000)

ahoi mikefish
das mit dem regen kann ich nachvollziehen. ich brauche den regen aber auch, da er dafür sorgt, das sich sich die steilkueste verändert. es ist die beste zeit im jahr um fossilien insbesondere haifischzähne zu sammeln.
hast du aber an der steilkueste bei klarem wasser was gefangen? 
von den einheimischen zu lernen ist an unbekannten plätzen immer ein generelles gebot. 
in diesem jahr habe ich auf der insel senja gute tipps für das angeln auf, sich sonnende seewölfe von meinem hausvermieter bekommen. 
ach noch was. fahren von moen aus auch kutter? 
ich hoffe du hast auf deiner hp auch noch weitere infos zur insel. werde dort gleich mal hin sehen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. November 2000)

Hi FIE,
es ist 10 Jahre her das ich das letztemal auf der Insel war, also kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob Kutter fahren. Haifischzähne habe ich nie gesucht, ich war immer viel zu sehr mit dem angeln beschäftigt !! Auf meiner HP berichte ich nicht von dieser Insel, es gibt nur Fotostorys von Fehmarn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber sonnende Seewölfe ??? das mußt Du mal genauer erklären, kann man die auch beangeln?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
MikeFish


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (2. November 2000)

Moin FIE ,
also ich habe noch einige Links gefunden,
und zwar auf dieser Webseite sind wohl die meißten Daenemarklinks in einer Sammlung. Aber Bitte schau selber rein, das sind mir zuviele um nachzu sehen ob da was fuer Dich bei ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.angelgeraete-haendler.de/fliefifo/links.htm


------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## FIE (4. November 2000)

ahoi mikefish
also zu den sonnenden seewölfen folgendes:
angelplatz - tromso, zulauf zum malangen im malselvfjord, wassertiefe 5-8 m unweit vom ufer, bei ablandigem wind und einsetzender flut kommen die seewölfe aus den tieferen schichten besonders bei sonnigem wetter auf den sandigen untergrund, sie liegen dann dort und können mittels bootsdrift gesucht werden. tolles erlebnis, da ab und an auch schweinswale die bucht aufsuchen, das salzwasser wird übrigens in diesem fjord durch eine 0,7-1,0 m starke süßwasserschicht überdeckt, also auf die frage zum beangeln ein klares ja, es geht auf alle fälle mit einem grün-gelben pilker 250 g und grünem oktopus an stärkerem drilling, die wahrscheinlichkeit liegt sogar im sommer bei wohl ca.20-30%, auf meine hp habe ich bereits einige fotos vom letzten urlaub gestellt. der beste seewolf ist auch dabei.mfg FIE


----------



## FIE (4. November 2000)

ahoi fft_webmasterwieder ein super tipp bzgl. der links. da hab ich ja die nächsten wochen zu tun.danke FIE


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. November 2000)

Moin FIE 
Noch eine gute Daenemarkseite mit vielen
Informationen, 
http://angeln-in-dk.x2.nuSo ,gutes gelingen und viel Spass beim
Surfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------

